# GRE required for USC, UCLA, or Chapman?



## laytonw5 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey y'all, 

Could any of y'all tell me if the GRE is required for admission into the MFA screenwriting programs for USC, UCLA, or Chapman. I know that it used to be required for USC, but I think I remember reading (on here?) that that's no longer the case.

I haven't been able to find any concrete info on the website for any of those schools, but if it is required I need to get on it pronto.

If you know, please enlighten me! Thanks!


----------



## Mike_V (Sep 2, 2009)

Warning: PDF file
http://www.chapman.edu/PDF/GRF...entalApplication.pdf
for chapman. read the requirement. it's pretty clear cut.


----------



## laytonw5 (Sep 3, 2009)

thank you. that is pretty clear cut. and now that i have had the opportunity to read it i see that indeed i do not have to take the GRE.


----------



## notroberttowne (Oct 21, 2009)

Last year UCLA had no requirement for the GRE and Chapman only required a GRE if your undergrad GPA (junior/senior) was under 3.0


----------

